# Psychologist job?



## ankaf (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everybody,


I am a clinical psychologist, I am certified and everything in my country, and my husband has had some job offers in Singapore and Dubai. We didn't take a decision , but I was wondering how hard it would be for me to find a job there. Does anybody have any idea? Do people go to an English speaking psychologist in Singapore or Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many people here certainly need to! 

Seriously, in Dubai absolutely. Bear in mind that over 80% of the population is non Emirati with most people (who could afford a psychologist) speaking English.

You would have to be cleared to work by the Ministry of Health and could then join a practice or hospital.

To my knowledge you would have a similar situation in Singapore as many people will speak English too.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Agree. I think job opportunities would be better here.

Also, it is very hard to find decent housing in Singapore, I think. There just isn't much of it, and if you do find something, you have to have your checkbook handy to put a deposit down or the place will get snapped up from under you. I don't know if you have kids, but it is very difficult to get kids, especially older ones, into schools in Singapore because of the waiting lists.

As far as lifestyle goes I personally think Singapore is more vibrant than Dubai and in some ways may be easier for a westerner to adapt to. Great hub to travel around southeast Asia too. But if you want the chance to travel around the Middle East, obviously Dubai is the place, and it's not that long a flight to other parts of Asia. Probably easier for you to get back to your home country from Dubai too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Oops, sorry, just noticed your home country, so the Westerner remark wasn't really correct. How about non-Asian? Non middle-eastern?


----------

